# VPN for Mini



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

I did my searching and have found a few threads that ask the question, but never get far enough for an answer.

I have 2 Ubiquiti USG gateways. One is at my office and the other is at my house (they're down the street from eachother).

I have a Roamio Plus along with a few minis in my house. Both my office and house have a Fios subscription (TV and Internet).

More for just being able to do it than anything else, I'd like to play with trying to get a Mini working at my office - communicating with the Roamio Plus at my house.

I have a Site-To-Site VPN set up through the 2 gateways, which works great. I can ping the IP addresses of computers from both networks without a problem. I can NOT ping computer names, however (not sure if this is relevant)

My office gateway is 192.168.0.1 (100-254 DHCP range)
My home gateway is 192.168.1.1 (100-254 DHCP range)

Obviously the Mini can not see the Roamio Plus as it stands right now. Looking for suggestions on what to try to get this working? Should my office and home be in the same IP range with the DHCP distribution non-conflicting? I'm just a beginner with setting up VPNs. I'm very interested in getting this to work, for no other reason than to understand it.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

wireman121 said:


> I did my searching and have found a few threads that ask the question, but never get far enough for an answer.
> 
> I have 2 Ubiquiti USG gateways. One is at my office and the other is at my house (they're down the street from eachother).
> 
> ...


As I understand it the Tivo and Minis dont traverse Subnets, as it is now they are on separate subnets.

If you can you could put them on the same class c subnet (depends on how many IPs you need total). Im pretty sure those gateways could handle a 254 as well (255.255.254.0) which would double your IP space in a single subnet.

another option would be static routes, but thats a lot of work for something so small lol.


----------



## Mvolpe7111 (Feb 5, 2016)

What if you break off into 3 networks, in one house you have 2 networks and in the other you have one. This way you VPN house 1 to network and also VPN house 2 to same network, this way they are both on the same subnet. Then both tivos should be able to talk to each other. I not sure I'm saying this correctly. It my head I see it.


----------



## TiVoDude2 (Feb 6, 2016)

I set up an OPen VPN that is router based and it works well for a VPN. I set both networks to the same IP and subnet and divided the DHCP allocation to prevents conflicts. All nodes can see each other. I can transfer shows that are not copy protected from box to box with no issue. Can't do a live stream as it errors out. I have not seen any one yet that could get a live stream from remote sites as some say Tivo might check the latency of the network to insure you are local. Any one else did this please speak up!


----------



## elas123 (Jan 1, 2004)

TiVoDude2 said:


> I set up an OPen VPN that is router based and it works well for a VPN. I set both networks to the same IP and subnet and divided the DHCP allocation to prevents conflicts. All nodes can see each other. I can transfer shows that are not copy protected from box to box with no issue. Can't do a live stream as it errors out. I have not seen any one yet that could get a live stream from remote sites as some say Tivo might check the latency of the network to insure you are local. Any one else did this please speak up!


i have mine streaming fine with openvpn client and server. i did a tap connection. i have noth fios connection. both ip are in the 192,168.1.1 range and i did selectiver routing that only the mini gets tunneled to show up on home dhcp. been working for couple weeks no problem. live and recordings work great


----------



## TiVoDude2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Great elas123, can you share how you configured your open vpn connection to make it work. I am using 2 Asus AC-66 routers using Merlin firmware on a TAP connection. Any other config tips?


----------



## elas123 (Jan 1, 2004)

I wasnt able to do it on Merlin, I switched to tomato and then after a lot of messing around I got it working


----------



## TiVoDude2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Merlin basically is tomato in a different wrapper so I bet your config is very similar to mine:up:


----------



## TiVoDude2 (Feb 6, 2016)

So Protocol UDP or TCP, compression is what level, accept DNS, cipher and there is a custom config box as seems to be the most likely settings. What did you do to make it work? Thanks


----------



## elas123 (Jan 1, 2004)

I setup a tap tunnel and then did selective routing on the mini router. I gave the mini a static ip outside my range and pushed that to my house. So the mini is routed back to my main router. The rest of the traffic is not routed over the Vpn. This can only be down with scripts in firewall and initial startup . I didn't know how to do it on Merlin but I could of figured it out I guess. But the mini is working great for awhile now so I left it alone.


----------



## elas123 (Jan 1, 2004)

i guess this could help

https://github.com/RMerl/asuswrt-me...ver-VPN-and-Drop-connections-if-VPN-goes-down


----------



## TlVOUser (Dec 7, 2016)

elas123 said:


> I setup a tap tunnel and then did selective routing on the mini router. I gave the mini a static ip outside my range and pushed that to my house. So the mini is routed back to my main router. The rest of the traffic is not routed over the Vpn. This can only be down with scripts in firewall and initial startup . I didn't know how to do it on Merlin but I could of figured it out I guess. But the mini is working great for awhile now so I left it alone.


Would you be willing to share your general firewall settings and startup script?

I'm trying to connect a Tivo mini via a VPN connection to a Tivo, but the two networks are on different subnets and haven't been able to figure out a way to get the Mini to be able to have the Tivo Broadcast packet travel to the appropriate subnet.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

